# Medical News Today- 88.7% Of Ulcerative Colitis Patients In Remission Remained Relapse-Free At 12 Months With Once Daily Mezavant(R) XL (MMX Mesalazin



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Shire Limited, the global specialty biopharmaceutical company, announces that data published in Gut show that 64.4% of patients with mild to moderate ulcerative colitis (UC) who achieved clinical and endoscopic remission maintained this at 12 months when given two mesalazine 1200mg gastro-resistant, prolonged release tablets (Mezavant XL) once a day as a maintenance therapy.View the full article


----------

